# Help! Red itchy bumps after grooming!



## fmgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, and I should add that I have 3 dogs....a male and female golden, and a female boxer mix. The goldens are the only ones itching with the bumps/bites on their necks  .


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie had something similar after being groomed. My vet was never able to figure out exactly what the cause was, but I'm inclined to believe it was an allergic reaction to a shampoo that was used. (A shame too, it made her fur so fluffy soft)


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I know several dogs who have had allergic reactions to something their groomer used, whether it's the shampoo or some perfume spray. That maight be likelier than getting bitten by fleas at the groomer.


----------



## fmgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you very much for your input!! And Castaway, that looks exactly like what my babies are suffering from. I ended up taking my girl to the vet yesterday, and then the emergency clinic to get her hotspot treated. She is now on antibiotics and a steriod. My heart breaks for her. I only hope my male golden doesn't get as bad as she currently is. I may take him to the vet tomorrow as a precaution. It's so strange, because the allergic reaction only appears to be primarily around their necks.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't even know about the rash when I brought Cassie into the vet. She was there for something completely unrelated, and I had mentioned on a whim that she got defensive when I touched her in a certain place. That's where my vet found a few red spots. At first we thought it might have been a bite, but then we saw it in other areas. We didn't realize the full extent of the spots until my vet shaved her back. With thick fur, it can be really hard to see the spots. Especially if they're still fresh, and haven't gotten exposed/scabbed.

Perhaps they're around her neck because that's where the shampoo was more concentrated? Or maybe it didn't get washed off as quickly on her neck? There's also the possibility that you caught it quickly enough, and the antibiotics are preventing it from showing up in other areas?

At any rate, my vet put Cassie on antibiotics, Benedryl, and a disinfectant to help keep the rash clean. Maybe some other things too, I honestly can't remember. I was just more preoccupied with making Cassie feel better. 

The hard part was that Cassie's rash had to get worse before it got better (by scabbing). But the good news is that it once it scabbed, it healed pretty quickly. Just make sure to let the scabs fall off naturally.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry it's kind of blurry, but this was taken several days later. You can see how it got worse before it got better.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do your Goldens and/or the Boxer have play-styles that include lots of neck holds/pinches/grabs? 
If so, dont discount a bit of overzealous play...


----------



## fmgh (Oct 13, 2012)

Castaway, thank you so much for sharing the pictures. I ended up taken Cooper to the emergency clinic today....they shaved a portion of his neck, and lone and behold, he had the same rash/breakout. It looks so horribly painful, but he's handling it like a champ. The vet put him on the same cocktail of medications as Kelsey. Cooper's looks a lot less painful than Kelsey's, but they both don't look pretty. I'm just thankful I got them there before it really got out of control. The vet thinks they just had some type of allergic reaction from the groomer's.

LibertyMe, I originally thought that they may have been playing too rough, as sometimes that happens, but the constant itching made me think otherwise.

Thank you for all of your input.....it is very much appreciated!!! Hoping for a quick recovery for my pups


----------



## Amycon87 (Nov 1, 2014)

Last week I took my golden to the groomer for the 1st time and two days later the Exact same thing happen to my girl. I found red bumps going down her back and they are now scabby. Took her to the vet and she is on antibiotics plus special medicated shampoo. I was wondering how long did it take for the bumps to go away? And did you ever get your dog groomed again?


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry your pup had this experience.

It took a few weeks I think... It was a while ago so I can't fully remember. Yes, she does still get groomed. But now I request an oatmeal based shampoo. Haven't had the problem since.  

In fact, Cassie has an appointment to go back to that same groomer in two weeks. The grooming itself was excellent...


----------



## Amycon87 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## RWARD (Mar 12, 2018)

My poodle Bichon had the same reaction 1yr ago. Didn't know how it happened initially but I realize how it happened because it happened to my dog just this morning, the symptoms anyway, after my sister decided to shave my dog herself. I believe it's cause is poorly cleaned grooming products. Two years ago (it's my first dog btw) I decided to groom the dog myself and washed him and used a small bristled hairbrush on him that just sat in the bathroom to dry. After the second or third use my dog was itching like crazy!!! Took him to the ER and they gave me the same cocktail although I never used the steroid, just the antibiotics and cone and he healed up slowly but surely. Didn't connect the two at first but as I thought about it it was the only thing in my routine that had changed. Fast forward to today. Shortly after my sister groomed him, the itching and bumps appeared. Ive experienced these signs before so I knew automatically it was the same thing. Now these clippers were used twice and were simply stored away and not properly cleaned because I gave up on the thought of grooming him myself. I'm going to take the clippers to the vet along with my Sherman. The benydryl is helping him with the itching but I would put money on my hypothesis.


----------



## Jocabed (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi sorry do you mind if you tell me what you gave him or did for him to get better, our golden is going through the exact same thing and we’re desperate looking for something. Thanks In advance


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

this is a pretty old thread so you might not get a reply as, i'd advise starting a new thread instead.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jocabed said:


> Hi sorry do you mind if you tell me what you gave him or did for him to get better, our golden is going through the exact same thing and we’re desperate looking for something. Thanks In advance



If you had your Golden groomed, it could be a reaction to the shampoo the groomer used or if cologne was used afterwards. 

Make an appt. with your Vet, your dog may need to be put on Antibiotics to clear it up.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with Carolina Mom... definitely worth a trip to the vet. They can investigate your specific situation, and give you the best answers and results. Good luck!


----------

